# Black B5 mafia



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

So seeing as there are SOO many black b5's out there I thought of a little thing one day and decided this could catch on. 
It has nothing to do with the mob or any ties to crime, just sounds cool








If you wanna join post a pic of your black b5 and fill out some stuff. Only real requirement is that you own a black b5 and you're a cool person








I'll update a list as it grows. This could get pretty big.
1. lawnferie (adam)
2. jsquillz (justin)
3. Sundevil C5+B5 (brian)
4. rollercoasterracer (burke) 
5. laynehip1 (layne rieger)
6. colinisneat (colin)
7. DelG40 (mark)
8. autocross16vrocco (jake)
9. thepirate (chris)
10. 99.5blacka4 (bobby)
11. osin34 (buddy heron)
12. vwsparky (mark)
13. Nelson20VT (zach)
14. Ph8 (seth)
15. tech6804 (chris)
16. stunner247 (gunnar)
17. Shhmaudi (jonah)
18. dustinsonger (dustin)
19. reflected (ian)
20. weshcky17 (wes)
21. Cretzky (oskar)
22. 4Rings v2.0 (tomasz)
23. forum_724 (mat) 
24. kombi85 (markus)
25. blindsk8er1013 (tam)
26. A4-Rob (rob)
27. keeganhartman (keegan)
28. Tifun (Elvis lives.... aka Keith)
29. HaLf3viL (jon)
30. turbo kraut (jeff)
31. P Q (paul)
32. Awarof4 (brissle fingers brad)
33. Gti.1love.1life (mikey)
34. HicasZ (andrew)
35. Mr. Merk (patrick)
36. b5in (paul)
37. whooteeknee (jeff)
38. dc_options (david)
39. JettaDK (niels)
40. Dub-Lip (lipper)
41. AndrewParris (andrew)
42. MSGTYetti (thisguy)
43. BigGreg (gregory)
44. Trisha4 (trisha)
45. deadleavesdie (nick)
46. OneEightTits (cori)
47. laurenceh (laurence)
48. 92JETTGL
49. raskal007 (kenny)
50. CalgaryDub
51. cyx (jake)
52. Stenberg (swedish dude?)
53. REDGTIMK4 (robert)
54. wordtothis (david)
55. jnr90 (jon)
56. NaIsGay
57. V DUB'N
58. Dianick (Nick)
59. sixfiveoh
60. bisnicks
61. OntITTech (Jesse)
62. Papa_Dios
63. derekb727 (Derek)
64. Dramaa (Tyler)
65. SmokeTheRear (Mark)
66. dedbeatrk (Ralph)
67. GabeRossi
68. westd1 (David)
69. topdeadcenter
70. CJH (Carl)
71. juliaaaaxox (julia)
72. polski (Oli)
73. CPR8 (Clayson)
74. boost_addict
75. conbotx (Connor)
76. NeedingAnAudi (Alex)
77. werk
78. NPelletier (Norm)
79. ecron29 (Eric)
80. isoccer247
81. Groundscraper
82. m_haiser (Mike)
83. Hinrichs (Jim)
84. bellabambina (Brianna)
85. gallhue (Ryan)
86. birdchestef (Craig)
87. bronz (V.B.)
88. xxxfattonyxxx (Tony)
89. mwhite300zx (Michael)
90. Jose'sB5
91. Big~Kenny
92. Insomniac2100
93. the_lead_factor
94. mschneidie (Marc S.)
95. hi_centered (Nate)
96. revbjeff (Brandon)


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (lawnferie)*

Name: Adam
Car: 99.5 1.8tqm 
Goodies: ko4,skorpion,JLs, bbs ch's, just a little here and there








Random fact: I'm German

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















_Modified by lawnferie at 11:14 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Justin
2000 a4 1.8tq
goodies: uhhh burberry
random fact. i love mike n ikes


----------



## Sundevil C5+B5 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (lawnferie)*

Name: Brian
Car: 2001 A4 1.8t QM Sport 
Goodies: Bone stock with some B6 S4 Avus Wheels 
Random fact: I have a degree but don't use it








Add me to the list! As soon as I get some decent pics I'll post up
Best I can do now

_Modified by Sundevil C5+B5 at 7:36 PM 3-8-2010_


_Modified by Sundevil C5+B5 at 8:04 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (lawnferie)*

name: burke
car: '00 1.8TQM
mods: evoms fmic, apr 93 oct flash, tein basic street coilovers, big brakes f/r, and a bunch more.
random fact: she's sold next week
















She's gone 










_Modified by rollercoasterracer at 8:15 PM 3-9-2010_


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (rollercoasterracer)*

Name: Layne rieger
Car: 99.5 1.8t Q
Goodies: completely broken suspension, basically undriveable. but i am working on it.
Random fact: I have 5 guinea pigs.
old ass photo.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (laynehip1)*

Name: Colin
Car: '01 1.8TQM
Goods: nothing really, RS4 Grille, KW V1 coilovers, DDM HID kit, BBS RS's in pieces
Random Fact: I look like I'm 12...but I assure you I'm not.
sucky cell phone pic.


----------



## heymynameismark (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (colinisneat)*

Name: Mark
Car: '98 2.8Q 
Goods: S4 grille w/ Quattro badge, 18x8" BBS LM replicas (not pictured), US indicators, de-badged bootlid
Random fact: I love Nixon watches


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

dang why so many back b5s?


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (lawnferie)*

I guess I can be added however not mafia status yet... Give me a couple of month it will be less stock (coils, spacers, and wheels coming).
Name: Jake
Car: 2001.5 1.8TQM Sport
Goodies: Only GIAC, K&N and airbox mod, and a set of 17" B6 Sport wheels in primer.
Random Fact: I have been in school long enough to be a doctor, but graduate this June.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jsquillz)*

Name: Chris
Car: 2001.5 1.8t 
Goodies: Mason-Technologies


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Name: Bobby
Car: 99.5 2.7TT
Goodies: About to be stripped, have a 2.7 on the stand waiting, swapping car to ME7, its got KWv1 coils, all s4 interior (i've been through 3 seats in 5 months, new ones are s4 black/silver alcan's).. 
Random Fact: I love my mk3 VR


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hey hey 10 members! nice keep it coming guys! i know there's TONS of black b5er's so spread the word


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

Alotta plans coming up before a meet in Ithica, NY.. PM me if youre in the area and wanna GTG with a buncha AF guys, should be a pretty good crowd but the more the merrier!
Name: Buddy Herron
Car: Early 1999 A4 1.8TQM
Goodies: APR Tuned, Borla, VMR Test Pipe, 2piece Projectors (not pictured) 6000k, Short Shifter, Hardwired iPod, Rs4s, Forge 007 and blah blah you get the idea..
Random Fact: I only grow a beard in the winter.. hahah


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

http://vimeo.com/10026125


_Modified by Nelson20VT at 12:45 AM 3-9-2010_


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Zach is that YOUR car in the vid because then I will take that as an application haha


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

i no im a s but


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_Zach is that YOUR car in the vid because then I will take that as an application haha









Yes.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsparky* »_i no im a s but










don't worry, s and rs are welcome too!! i've posted in the s4 and rs4 forum as well but haven't got much response haha as long as you're a black b5 its all good!


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwsparky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsparky* »_i no im a s but









JIMP status... next one I get will be a wagon.


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (lawnferie)*

Name: Seth
Car: 1999.5 1.8TQtippy
Goodies: 3" wrapped test pipe, Silicon TIP, Reso delete, 17" RS4 B5 Celebration Reps w/ falken ZE912's, Greddy Profec EBC + Greddy Turbo Timer, Burberry Headliner/A-Pillars, Thule Rack w/ 3 Yakima bike trays (It's a BMX hauler).








I bought her with a broken TB and she's been good to me. Front control arm replacement, Rear wheel bearings, and a MAF have been the only things that I've had problems with since the rebuild. Except I need a drivers seat cover


----------



## tech6804 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (Ph8)*









from last summer


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (tech6804)*

Gunnar
98 2.0TQ
Goodies: To much to list


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

very nice guys keep it going!!! Gunnar did you swap in the 2.0 orrrr?


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

Na. AEB block. built her from the ground up


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stunner247* »_Na. AEB block. built her from the ground up


moar pixx?


----------



## Shhmaudi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Heres mine*

















1.8Tizle QMS| Flik Justice| RS4 Front| UUC short throw shifter| StopTech slotted and drilled brakes| Bilstien adjustables|6 puck clutch| 034 Mounts| Custom heat shield| 440cc green giants|Tweaked Unitronics BT software| Gt28rs|FMIC| Neuspeed CAI| ATP Exhaust mani| HFC| 3in custom mandrel bent exhaust| Dyno matted trunk With bose| Carbon fiber hood|soon to come custom sub enclosure 


_Modified by Shhmaudi at 10:42 AM 3-10-2010_


----------



## dustinsonger (Jan 31, 2010)

*New guy here*

Thought id show my b5. Its not clean right now but its black haha.
Dont have much done to it but were finshing up my 480whp 84z and turning our heads toward the audi.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (lawnferie)*

ian
2001 1.8t


----------



## weshcky17 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (lawnferie)*

Name: Wes
Car: 2.8q 
Goods: Coils, ss, lip, custom plaid interior 
Random Guy: I love Sourpatch watermelon








Yeah real ****ty pic i know 







[/URL]/


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lets see that custom int!


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

late night bump for the mafia


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_ian
2001 1.8t









curious to see more of this, haven't seen broze/gold wheels on black b5, but it looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dustinsonger (Jan 31, 2010)

haha i got bored. might clean it up a bit and make a sticker for my car


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dustinsonger* »_haha i got bored. might clean it up a bit and make a sticker for my car










you mean stickers for our cars lol


----------



## pullacowonaski (Oct 12, 2009)

man you guys have more the twice what we have (silver b5s)


----------



## Shhmaudi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (dustinsonger)*

Hell yea I would like to see the final product.. Id probably rep it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i was thinking something more simple depending how big this gets, just so its easier to mass produce
was thinking just a simple 
B5 in bold black lettering. This would just be pretty simple to make obviously and most people want to put white stickers or something that sticks out on their car, but i think this might have a shot. But like i said depending how big it gets and what the interest is we can always decide
might even get someone in here that has connections with stickar maker ahha


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hi guys


----------



## dustinsonger (Jan 31, 2010)

*mafia*

well i cleaned it up a bit, didnt realy think people would take it seriously haha but thats cool if everyone likes it. if someone on here has some hookups that would be cool. i dont think i like the b though might have to do another one. personaly i think it would look sweet as a filled in flat black vinyl on our black cars but i like understated stuff sooo.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_Hi guys










keeeefffff i'll throw you on there as soon as you put up one of your new looooowwww pics that i've heard about


----------



## Cretzky (Dec 9, 2006)

Name: Oskar
Car: s4
Goodies: rs4 turbos + a whole lot more 
Random fact: I'm from Sweden
Summer
















Winter


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (lawnferie)*

Name: Tomasz
Car: 99 A4 2.8QM 
Goodies: built block 8.5:1 compression, [email protected], W/M injection, track prepped (rear seat delete, cage, Sparcos, harnesses)
Random fact: I'm the admin of the scaudi.com forum


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

list updated.


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (dustinsonger)*

may i suggest


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

how about jsut mafia?


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

no because there's a silver mafia now too. i guess they got jealous and made one








so it has to say BLACK MAFIA at the least


----------



## forum_724 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_no because there's a silver mafia now too. i guess they got jealous and made one








so it has to say BLACK MAFIA at the least


mafia it is..... silver can put silver in there.... all blk audis with mafia will be secks


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *forum_724* »_


















with your half white b5







and you're from wheeling? I've nEVER seen you! *im from Mundelein*


----------



## forum_724 (Mar 29, 2009)

hah thats awesome, come to one of the Euroteknik meets one of these days, theyre usually a blast


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *forum_724* »_hah thats awesome, come to one of the Euroteknik meets one of these days, theyre usually a blast


details on these meets,...... im local tooo in grayslake


----------



## forum_724 (Mar 29, 2009)

anyone in Chicago areashould join on euroteknik.com awesome forum on all around euro cars, and every thursday there is an awesome meet, some were different every week in the schamburg area.


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (Cretzky)*

Summer








[/quote]
Awesome shot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i need some chrome mirrors


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_i need some chrome mirrors


pretty sure there are sum sittin @ dubwerks


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_
pretty sure there are sum sittin @ dubwerks


for b5? i see those all the time there but thought they were for mk4 or something...never really loooked at them


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump to the top for a future member should be applying soon...


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

Name: Markus
Car: 01' A4 Avant 1.8T
Goodies: ST coils and flat fives
Random fact: Born and lived in Germany till I was 8


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_bump to the top for a future member should be applying soon...


hes in! 

_Quote, originally posted by *kombi85* »_Name: Markus
Car: 01' A4 Avant 1.8T
Goodies: Stock (for now till i find money)
Random fact: Born and lived in Germany till I was 8










avants lookin niiiice man


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (jsquillz)*

Thanks...it took a long time to find one with lower miles and a 5spd


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kombi85* »_Thanks...it took a long time to find one with lower miles and a 5spd


wo in Deutschland sind Sie geboren?
Ich war in Chicago geboren, aber mein Eltern sind von Deutschland. Ich habe nur Deutsch gesprochen bis Ich 5 Jahre alt war.








by the way, i go to school at VU so we'll have to meet sometime


_Modified by lawnferie at 7:08 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

Ich bin in bremen geborn und da gelebt bis ich 8 war und jetzt bin ich hier.

I think we have met...we lowered colins car in my garage.


_Modified by kombi85 at 7:57 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oh jeezezee lovers


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump for the mafia. 
Markus I might have something for you


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_bump for the mafia. 
Markus I might have something for you


Is it fun?


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lol itll make your car look more LOAish








that's IF its applicable....not sure on that part yet


----------



## blindsk8er1013 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

here a few snaps of mine


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

heres a few of mine.
2.5 v6 TDi
goodies: coilovers,de-badged,and grill, to come are some bags.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (A4-Rob)*

I have a black car.


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you have a sick black car!


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Name: Elvis
Car: 99.5 Black B5.
Random thought....To escape the grip of a crocodile's jaws, push your thumbs into its eyeballs-it will let you go instantly. 










_Modified by Tifun at 9:45 AM 3-29-2010_


----------



## weshcky17 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

camber ftw


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weshcky17)*

Name: Jon
Car: 96 12v 
Mods: Exhaust, intake, H&R coils, BBS RCs coming soon!


----------



## turbo kraut (Dec 28, 2006)

name :jeff
car:01 a4
goods: in sig
random thought: random thought


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sorry haven't been on the 'tex in awhile haven't updated. but list is good to go now.

_Quote, originally posted by *keeganhartman* »_I have a black car.










you have a black car that likes to sit on the ground!

_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_Name: Elvis
Car: 99.5 Black B5.
Random thought....To escape the grip of a crocodile's jaws, push your thumbs into its eyeballs-it will let you go instantly. 











there you are

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

Keith is usually the first to the "whore your ride" threads...what happend??


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Boredom


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (dustinsonger)*

does volcano black count


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (P Q)*

Name : Brissle fingers
Car : MM BV LZ9W
Random thought : Wheel gravy


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (Awarof4)*

I think I fit the requirements you list...Black B5, I am kinda cool.
Circa 2007:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (Gti.1love.1life)*

kinda lol
i like the bird doo doo


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (P Q)*

haha thanks bud.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (Gti.1love.1life)*

np prob man wish we were closer. need cooler dudes with b5'sin my area. everyone around my way who has one is all hacked up and thinks its the hottest **** stock hight tinted tail lights and the loudest DV ever on a stock turbo








there are a few chilldudes though


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (P Q)*

Move to NJ


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (P Q)*

Paul, I thought your car was black magic pearl? And move to pa before jersey


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Keith is usually the first to the "whore your ride" threads...what happend??



_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_Boredom










Come on Keeeeef cheer up!!!!


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_does volcano black count










yes it does. black is black haha you dont go back


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

nice im in lol
and james thats what i was told but if u put a BMP car next to mine its nothing like it. its way closer to vlocano blackj


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_nice im in lol
and james thats what i was told but if u put a BMP car next to mine its nothing like it. its way closer to vlocano blackj


could be ebony pearl! thats what i haz... lookks secks


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Easter bump


----------



## HicasZ (Jan 9, 2009)

*blk on blk on blk*

just got new wheels... (my santorin a4 got totaled)
18x8.5 +35 C6 RS6 reps with 225/40R18 (a little pull, but don't have to worry about curb rash)









got a couple with the wifey's bimmer in there...


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

Does volcano mica count?








If it does count me in. I'm just getting started on my 99 B5


_Modified by MSGTYetti at 5:16 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## HicasZ (Jan 9, 2009)

*blk on blk on blk*

just got new wheels... (my santorin a4 got totaled)
18x8.5 +35 C6 RS6 reps with 225/40R18 (a little pull, but don't have to worry about curb rash)









got a couple with the wifey's bimmer in there...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: blk on blk on blk (HicasZ)*

just got new wheels... (my santorin a4 got totaled)
18x8.5 +35 C6 RS6 reps with 225/40R18 (a little pull, but don't have to worry about curb rash)









got a couple with the wifey's bimmer in there...


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

okay weird, andrew posted twice and then james posted the same exact photos? who's is it really? 


_Quote, originally posted by *MSGTYetti* »_Does volcano mica count?








If it does count me in. I'm just getting started on my 99 B5


any black counts. just post a pic and you will be considered "in" haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

Lol he posted twice so I figured I'd keep it going


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_Lol he posted twice so I figured I'd keep it going
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hahahaha okay i gotcha well andrew you're good to go and as soon as Yetti post a pic he'll be good too


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jsquillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_
could be ebony pearl! thats what i haz... lookks secks

his car was repainted BMP by the PO


----------



## DHomie (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_okay weird, andrew posted twice and then james posted the same exact photos? who's is it really? 
any black counts. just post a pic and you will be considered "in" haha










What? Don't you have to beat him up first?


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

mafia doesn't beat up our own, now we may have to beat up others if necessary...but you won't hear about it cuz the mafia does things hush hush


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump up the mafia cuz we bosses


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

2001.5 1.8T Tiptronic Sport
18x8 RS4 reps (new wheels on the way)
15mm rear spacers & stud conversion
OEM RS4 grill painted black or OEM S4 grill with custom AudiSport badge (pictured)
vent boost gauge
custom fiberglass airbox
K&N
descreened MAF
shortened trumpet
APR TIP
APR snub
electric fan conversion
custom TB hose with Bailey BOV
cross drilled front Brembos
PBR ceramic pads on all 4 corners
led tag lights


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (weshcky17)*

Name: Paul
Car: '98 1.8T 5-spd varient
Goods: Bilsteins with sport springs (just picked it up today so this list will grow fast soon







) 
Random fact: I is thick








she's dirty, but here's how she looked when I picked her up today:


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Paul are you serious???? No way. i guess i haven't kept up with the 'tex as much as i should! holy cow! i have to come see it sometime...
I'll throw yah on the list!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (b5in)*

b5 passats allowed


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (James Himself)*

b5.5 passats are pretty sexy. I drive by a black b5 on my way to school and it makes me jelous...i do enjoy my plain jane silver b5 tho.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (fbm93)*

i honeslty only like black for about the first 10 mins after a fresh wash and or detail. other then that i hate black. i said after my jetta i wasnt getting another black car and well that didnt turn out to well lmao


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_i honeslty only like black for about the first 10 mins after a fresh wash and or detail. other then that i hate black. i said after my jetta i wasnt getting another black car and well that didnt turn out to well lmao

Truth....black sucks a donky dong 99% of the time


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Mine gets new shiney paint as soon as the motor goes in..








yay for black


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

My old A4 , now sold


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_Paul are you serious???? No way. i guess i haven't kept up with the 'tex as much as i should! holy cow! i have to come see it sometime...
I'll throw yah on the list!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Yup, I just got it. Only you & HillBilly know, well that's all I have told so far. I am trying to get it cleaned up this weekend, but the front pass. fender & door needs a little work, but it needs a LOT of TLC as it had been sitting since last fall, but I got it for real cheap. I'll get more pics as soon as she is cleaned up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLK1.8Turbo* »_My old A4 , now sold










what you have now??


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_
Yup, I just got it. Only you & HillBilly know, well that's all I have told so far. I am trying to get it cleaned up this weekend, but the front pass. fender & door needs a little work, but it needs a LOT of TLC as it had been sitting since last fall, but I got it for real cheap. I'll get more pics as soon as she is cleaned up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


oh really? hahaha i wont say anything. i would like to see it though sometime


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump for the mafia. working on tshirts pending we shall see


----------



## omega_supreme (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BLK1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLK1.8Turbo* »_My old A4 , now sold









This is beautiful. The stance is on point


----------



## dc_options (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

Mine still has alot of work.








Lower door moldings are coming off and S4 skirts are going on. Going to have the car painted flat black in May.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_Name: Paul
Car: '98 1.8T 5-spd varient
Goods: Bilsteins with sport springs (just picked it up today so this list will grow fast soon







) 
Random fact: I is thick








she's dirty, but here's how she looked when I picked her up today:










Paul, come get my wheels......


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

What wheels Keith?


----------



## JettaDK (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Black B5 mafia (lawnferie)*

From Denmark:
facelift front end, homemade rear bumper, coilovers, 18"Alessio, beige leather interior, but only a 1.6l engine


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

so much love...my heart is melting..


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipop07* »_so much love...my heart is melting..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isHv2hs5UaQ


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_
Paul, come get my wheels......


your wheels are super nice, but they are too sporty and my car is too slow to back that up, I am trying to not do any work on my new B5 other than maintenance and just keep it as a DD.....well I hope anyways


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (b5in)*

you can do work and keep it a daily driver thats what i do


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_you can do work and keep it a daily driver thats what i do

you are right, but the problem is I have a Allroad that I am doing stuff to as well as a VR6 mk2 that will soon be boosted so I have too many money pits right now


----------



## HicasZ (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW, I didn't realize i posted twice (all of those friggin pics) until now....time to put the stupid hat on and hide in the corner...


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (b5in)*

color: sand blasted/chipped up ebony pearl
suspension: blown koni coils
interior: poop
random thought: i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif dragging pavement


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_color: sand blasted/chipped up ebony pearl
suspension: blown koni coils
interior: poop
random thought: i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif dragging pavement










I have blown koni's too!!! but i cannot get that low haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

I'm surprised no one said anything about the B8 front on that B5 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_I'm surprised no one said anything about the B8 front on that B5 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


i think i saw a build thread a lil bit ago.. if it is the same car!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_I'm surprised no one said anything about the B8 front on that B5 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

haha yah well i didnt want to be a negative nancy. to each his own. suppose its a little more on the creative side.


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_
haha yah well i didnt want to be a negative nancy. to each his own. suppose its a little more on the creative side.









better then Debby downer i guess


----------



## AndrewParris (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jsquillz)*

Name: Andrew Parris
Vehicle: 96' Audi A4Q 2.8L
Random Fact: Born in Nuernburg, Germany. Sad to see my dual-citizenship expire....


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndrewParris* »_Name: Andrew Parris
Vehicle: 96' Audi A4Q 2.8L
Random Fact: Born in Nuernburg, Germany. Sad to see my dual-citizenship expire....


why is it expiring? My parents are from Gottingen and Braunschweig and I have dual-citizenship


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AndrewParris)*

Are those wheels off a TT?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Are those wheels off a TT?

a6 i believe. kinda the same as tt wheels but with 5x112 as opposed to 5x100.


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

My two girls. Looking into coils for the A4 as we speak.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

PM sent ^


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
I have blown koni's too!!! but i cannot get that low haha 

i still had 6 threads in the rear and 3 up front
tiny stretched tires help


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_
i still had 6 threads in the rear and 3 up front
tiny stretched tires help


i'm on completely blown koni coils with totally different springs lowered all the way down. and my summer's are 18" ch's lol so that doesnt help haha but it still looks good


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1271623738581)*

mafia bump. getting my tires tomorrow so I'll get some pics up after I get the bbs's back on


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_mafia bump. getting my tires tomorrow so I'll get some pics up after I get the bbs's back on

















ill be there... notre dame for lunch too! i think


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_







ill be there... notre dame for lunch too! i think



bbm me. when are you coming?


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
bbm me. when are you coming?


im goin to ND n then when you get close you bbm me! she works at 330 soo i wanna see her for a bit


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
i'm on completely blown koni coils with totally different springs lowered all the way down. and my summer's are 18" ch's lol so that doesnt help haha but it still looks good









ahhh thats why, i was wondering why you said you couldnt get down there.
i might have to remove my awe trasher brace, oval out my exhaust tubing, get new skidplate hardware, and send my coils for s custom rebuild and maybe i can pull my stance off better


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

new wheels are on & she's a little cleaner


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Free candy paul? Nice van


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i love those wheels on passats. well done.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_Free candy paul? Nice van









whoa, that's not my van


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

those are the $250 ones right? what a steallll








finally out of winter mode. (since october what a long winter hahaha)


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1271832839318)*

early morning bump for the mafia


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Paul when do I get to see the wagon?


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

mafia was dropping too far down on the list. gotta keep it up top


----------



## Ghia83 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Las Vegas B5*




























_Modified by Ghia83 at 2:58 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## Ghia83 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Las Vegas B5 (Ghia83)*


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_Paul when do I get to see the wagon?

soon Miklo, I'll probably drive it for the cruzz


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_
soon Miklo, I'll probably drive it for the cruzz










horale carnal!!


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghia83* »_










what's you name marine?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Las Vegas B5 (Ghia83)*

^ I dont know how many times I can look at this one picture...


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
what you have now??
oh really? hahaha i wont say anything. i would like to see it though sometime









b5 stg 3 s4! now in the nogaro mafia haha


----------



## BigGreg (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Las Vegas B5 (fbm93)*


----------



## BigGreg (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Las Vegas B5 (BigGreg)*


----------



## BigGreg (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Las Vegas B5 (BigGreg)*


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

mafia updated


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

RS' be poppin up like crazy this year.


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_RS' be poppin up like crazy this year.











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jsquillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_RS' be poppin up like crazy this year.










pretty soon they'll be overplayed....oh wait..


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
pretty soon they'll be overplayed....oh wait..
















its all about those fliks homie... discontinued


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_







its all about those fliks homie... discontinued










hahahahhaa


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

Trisha
'99.5 Volcano black A4 1.8TQM

































can girls be in the mafia?? haha.


_Modified by Trisha4 at 10:04 PM 4/25/2010_


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

about damn time trish!


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

damn that ish is clean. come to IL to detail our cars! you're in for sure


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (jsquillz)*

Woo!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_about damn time trish!


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_damn that ish is clean. come to IL to detail our cars! you're in for sure



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_damn that ish is clean. come to IL to detail our cars! you're in for sure
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trisha4* »_Trisha
'99.5 Volcano black A4 1.8TQM








can girls be in the mafia?? haha.


you will have all the same rights as all the other mafia members as long as you kick ass haha







Justin's puttin in some good words for u


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
you will have all the same rights as all the other mafia members as long as you kick ass haha







Justin's puttin in some good words for u



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








i speak the truth


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
you will have all the same rights as all the other mafia members as long as you kick ass haha







Justin's puttin in some good words for u


nice.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_RS' be poppin up like crazy this year.











_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
pretty soon they'll be overplayed....oh wait..










Boy did I pick the wrong wheels to put on my car haha. Oh well mine will be a...liiiiittle different.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_
Boy did I pick the wrong wheels to put on my car haha. Oh well mine will be a...liiiiittle different. 


shhhh don't give it away!!!! of course your's are completely not involved with the overplayed-ness. your's are schweet. dont worry Colin.


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_
Boy did I pick the wrong wheels to put on my car haha. Oh well mine will be a...liiiiittle different. 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








we shall see doctor.... speaking of doctor! how the hell have yah been colin


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trisha4* »_

nice.










how's ur car treating you? nice to see another clean 99.5 from the midwest lol


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
how's ur car treating you? nice to see another clean 99.5 from the midwest lol 

Really good!!







I picked it up from Chicago this summer, when we got back home we changed the water pump, timing belt and control arms, typical problems. other than that I haven't had any problems!! well, except I need new ABS sensors. lol.
so far I chipped it (GIAC), S4 sway bars, racing springs, It has Borla exhaust, put a boost gauge in it, HID's. I have yet to put on the RS4 bumper I have for it and the FMIC and S4 Bumper.


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trisha4* »_
Really good!!







I picked it up from Chicago this summer, when we got back home we changed the water pump, timing belt and control arms, typical problems. other than that I haven't had any problems!! well, except I need new ABS sensors. lol.
so far I chipped it (GIAC), S4 sway bars, racing springs, It has Borla exhaust, put a boost gauge in it, HID's. I have yet to put on the RS4 bumper I have for it and the FMIC and S4 Bumper. 

i wish she would send the goodies my way


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (jsquillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_i wish she would send the goodies my way









ur car has goodies.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trisha4* »_
Really good!!







I picked it up from Chicago this summer, when we got back home we changed the water pump, timing belt and control arms, typical problems. other than that I haven't had any problems!! well, except I need new ABS sensors. lol.
so far I chipped it (GIAC), S4 sway bars, racing springs, It has Borla exhaust, put a boost gauge in it, HID's. I have yet to put on the RS4 bumper I have for it and the FMIC and S4 Bumper. 


CHicago??? when you coming back? and LUCKY! ive had EVERY problem lol. and hmmm your plans and mods sounds pretty familiar







hahahahaa Justin will probably brag about my car (he likes it a lot lol) i'm too modest to tell unless u ask

_Quote, originally posted by *Trisha4* »_
ur car has goodies.


not my goodies. but my milkshake brings girlz to the yard


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
CHicago??? when you coming back? and LUCKY! ive had EVERY problem lol. and hmmm your plans and mods sounds pretty familiar







hahahahaa Justin will probably brag about my car (he likes it a lot lol) i'm too modest to tell unless u ask
not my goodies. but my milkshake brings girlz to the yard









haha! yeah, my boyfriend and I were looking for the right A4 cuz I had to have a 1.8T manual quattro with all black interior and in good shape, it's hard to find them though. lol. but Chicago was a blast!!! I definitely would want to go back again!!!! and yeah Justin has shown me pics of ur car via facebook. haha, looks good!!!!!! 
yeah, 
funny, I made a milkshake the other day.... no boys showed up in my yard though.....


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trisha4* »_
haha! yeah, my boyfriend and I were looking for the right A4 cuz I had to have a 1.8T manual quattro with all black interior and in good shape, it's hard to find them though. lol. but Chicago was a blast!!! I definitely would want to go back again!!!! and yeah Justin has shown me pics of ur car via facebook. haha, looks good!!!!!! 
yeah, 
funny, I made a milkshake the other day.... no boys showed up in my yard though.....

















if first you dont succeed, pick yo self up n try again


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










annnnddddd







niiiight


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trisha4* »_
haha! yeah, my boyfriend and I were looking for the right A4 cuz I had to have a 1.8T manual quattro with all black interior and in good shape, it's hard to find them though. lol. but Chicago was a blast!!! I definitely would want to go back again!!!! and yeah Justin has shown me pics of ur car via facebook. haha, looks good!!!!!! 


hard to find nice ones yea...i found one that looked nice and has nice goodies but ouch maintenance killed me lol but i guess its nice to have a car that's show quality i guess if i clean it up lol still needs some work done maintenance wise...but THANKS! outside looks good haha at least from far aaway

_Quote, originally posted by *Trisha4* »_
funny, I made a milkshake the other day.... no boys showed up in my yard though.....


















may i suggest calling your bf and telling him you're going to make a milkshake and he's welcome to come over


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

That sounds like a good idea!!!!!! Haha


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so i was thinking about how we'll represent the mafia when at meets or shows (besides once I get some stickars or shirts going) thought of squirt guns last night lol. There's no harm in having little squirt guns on us and spraying other people randomly at the meet/show hahaha all fun and games 
What you think?


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_so i was thinking about how we'll represent the mafia when at meets or shows (besides once I get some stickars or shirts going) thought of squirt guns last night lol. There's no harm in having little squirt guns on us and spraying other people randomly at the meet/show hahaha all fun and games 
What you think? 


can we put beer in them?


----------



## Manda1.8t (Mar 17, 2010)

Since you all obviously have black b5s.......i am hopefully buying a 00 black b5 wagon it has s4 wheels on it right now but i wanna make it a look a little different than how the previous owner had it.....considering some bronze wheels anyone have any suggestions on any or suggestions on if the broze would even look right ????? thanks a bunch


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_so i was thinking about how we'll represent the mafia when at meets or shows (besides once I get some stickars or shirts going) thought of squirt guns last night lol. There's no harm in having little squirt guns on us and spraying other people randomly at the meet/show hahaha all fun and games 
What you think? 

dress up classy, or something like that. 
pin strip blazers and such.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trisha4* »_
dress up classy, or something like that. 


oh dont worry thats mandatory!!! haha, im just thinking of something a little extra. like fake tommy guns or something lol

_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_
can we put beer in them?


anything but water doesnt really like to squirt out of the guns too well but maybe vodka? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Manda1.8t* »_Since you all obviously have black b5s.......i am hopefully buying a 00 black b5 wagon it has s4 wheels on it right now but i wanna make it a look a little different than how the previous owner had it.....considering some bronze wheels anyone have any suggestions on any or suggestions on if the broze would even look right ????? thanks a bunch 


another girl? awesome, didn't think the mafia would attract any but come on in! soon as you get it post a picture! 
that sounds like a shoutout to Keith (elvis), he's the photoshop master haha don't know if he's around right now, know he went to vegas.


----------



## Manda1.8t (Mar 17, 2010)

Girls are car fanatics too!!! Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Manda1.8t* »_Girls are car fanatics too!!! Thanks for the welcome!! 


oh i know! don't worry. I met my gf through it







haha


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
shhhh don't give it away!!!! of course your's are completely not involved with the overplayed-ness. your's are schweet. dont worry Colin.










haha I won't fret.

_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








we shall see doctor.... speaking of doctor! how the hell have yah been colin



I've been great, livin it up, getting crazy.....haha no not really.


----------



## Manda1.8t (Mar 17, 2010)

Any suggestions on wheels though??? I thought about painting the s4 wheels but not sure??


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_
haha I won't fret.

I've been great, livin it up, getting crazy.....haha no not really. 


 i cant wait to be on that longboard...... speaking of which, maybe ill be learnin a thang or two from yah @ the dunes

_Quote, originally posted by *Manda1.8t* »_Any suggestions on wheels though??? I thought about painting the s4 wheels but not sure??

feel free to buy my flik artics... with almost brand new t1r....... pm if you are interested ha


----------



## Manda1.8t (Mar 17, 2010)

u have any pics


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: (Manda1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Manda1.8t* »_Girls are car fanatics too!!! Thanks for the welcome!! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Manda1.8t (Mar 17, 2010)

whats with the thumbs down?? nvm now there up ????


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Manda1.8t* »_Since you all obviously have black b5s.......i am hopefully buying a 00 black b5 wagon it has s4 wheels on it right now but i wanna make it a look a little different than how the previous owner had it.....considering some bronze wheels anyone have any suggestions on any or suggestions on if the broze would even look right ????? thanks a bunch 


pmd you..


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_
oh i know! don't worry. I met my gf through it







haha 


i introduced my lady to it! now she is tellin me what to do to the car.... i think its time she got her own

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: (Manda1.8t)*

get these!
















_Quote, originally posted by *Manda1.8t* »_Any suggestions on wheels though??? I thought about painting the s4 wheels but not sure??


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i really like the SSR comps 2, but it really all depends what look your going for, and what your plan with the car is


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: (Manda1.8t)*

I meant to put thumbs up, clicked the wrong one. lol. I changed it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Manda1.8t* »_whats with the thumbs down?? nvm now there up ????


----------



## Manda1.8t (Mar 17, 2010)

those are deff nice i had a passat that had those in all silver


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

justin has wheels up for grabs. 
colin you wanna party just let me know you're like 10min away and im in a frat. do the math








anyone else, you're welcome to come to the frat as well hahah


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawnferie* »_justin has wheels up for grabs. 
colin you wanna party just let me know you're like 10min away and im in a frat. do the math








anyone else, you're welcome to come to the frat as well hahah we have tons and tons of bingo


adam why would anyone want to come to a college to play bingo? silly goose


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_
adam why would anyone want to come to a college to play bingo? silly goose










because the winner gets drinks lmao and the games get pretty intense theres pieces flying everywhere


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

drink? adam........ the winner gets money! i just asked my grandma


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hahahaha not in a fraternity they don't














and if anything its booze money haha


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

Figured I would throw down some pictures of the old beast before I pawn it off. Haven't been on vortex in months. I'm trying to get a moderately restored beetle or a decent mk2.


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadleavesdie* »_
























Figured I would throw down some pictures of the old beast before I pawn it off. Haven't been on vortex in months. I'm trying to get a moderately restored beetle or a decent mk2. 
daaang! that basketis kickin! annnnnddd i have a decent mk2 for sale,.....il pm yah


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

haha thanks man. me and my buddy built it at like 9 am one saturday morning in the lounge at our dorm hall. People were pisssed. Looks pretty sweet though I think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadleavesdie* »_haha thanks man. me and my buddy built it at like 9 am one saturday morning in the lounge at our dorm hall. People were pisssed. Looks pretty sweet though I think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

gotta get some 1 piece headlights.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

anyone have a euro trunk for sale?


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

I got bored........ haha.....


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i like the last one without the 'lack' i figure since the letters are in black it says enough lol


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lawnferie)*

yeah, I didn't like the lack after I posted them lol.


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

come on trish you can doo betta


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hey hey hey take it easheeey there Justin


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (jsquillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_come on trish you can doo betta

haha it's just fo fun Justin! but I'm glad u have high expectations from me.


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

There Justin!! lol.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i like option two, but i also like option three because the font seems more mafia like instead of 50's happy days stuff haha


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

OMG trish! last one has my heart


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsquillz* »_OMG trish! last one has my heart


who there







look i took it!!! haha
but yea so far the last one is the best. agreed.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1272793960054)*

May bump for the mafia


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

how's everyone doing?


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

got VMR 19x8.5s on order
and APR stage 2 with 3" TB next week!!
times are good!
She graduates from college saturday and we're getting married in october!!
both cars are paid off and we moved in to a brand new house 6 months ago


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Merk* »_got VMR 19x8.5s on order
and APR stage 2 with 3" TB next week!!
times are good!
She graduates from college saturday and we're getting married in october!!
both cars are paid off and we moved in to a brand new house 6 months ago

niiice dude! sounds like things are working out for you!


----------



## ABATurbo (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

I don't even own a B5, but I saw this thread and I was bored, so I made this real quick.


















_Modified by slippinclutch at 9:58 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *slippinclutch* »_I don't even own a B5, but I saw this thread and I was bored, so I made this real quick.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *slippinclutch* »_I don't even own a B5, but I saw this thread and I was bored, so I made this real quick.


















thats pretty damn good sir. what's your copyright status on that? lol


----------



## OneEightTits (Nov 10, 2009)

hi i'm cori  
'01.5 a4 1.8tqm brilliant black 
s4 front&rear bumper + sideskirts coming sooon!


----------



## ABATurbo (Feb 11, 2010)

lawnferie said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *slippinclutch* »_I don't even own a B5, but I saw this thread and I was bored, so I made this real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Use it all you want haha It only took a few minutes to throw together. Don't know if any of the fonts have limits on usage though.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

holy crap its hard to edit posts now! list updated


----------



## laurenceh (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's mine..... 










UK 2000 model 20v Turbo Quattro Sport 

Audi RS6 wheels, Forge 007P and K04-15 Turbo


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

laurenceh said:


> Here's mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what's your name? for the list so I can get you up there


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm going to take a wild guess and say Laurence?


----------



## laurenceh (Apr 28, 2010)

lol yeah its Laurence ;-)


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

gotcha. you're up there


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

im feeling out the sale of my car... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4883364-99.5-1.8tqm-KO4-pc16-OBO


----------



## 92JETTGL (Jun 17, 2005)

Joining the Mafia!! 

Here is mine.


----------



## raskal007 (Nov 3, 2001)

Also Joining The Mafia


----------



## raskal007 (Nov 3, 2001)

Here's a larger pic and a few more


----------



## raskal007 (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## CalgaryDub (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is mine, got it 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

list updated 50 members!!!! haha nice the mafia got pretty big, much bigger than I originally thought.


----------



## cyx (Aug 2, 2007)

*mine*

Jake
2000 a4 1.8tq
goodies: H&R coil overs, 19x8 august werkes,stock turbo, sash sport clutch, intake, chip, 3" turbo back exhaust, 4.0 bar FPR, one heat range colder plugs, forge manual boost controller inline with race n75 valve,HKS SSQ bov with reserc kit,
random fact. i have the driver seat from an S4 and the others are stock


----------



## laurenceh (Apr 28, 2010)

what was the decision on the "black b5 mafia" stickers front??? 

friend of mine owns a vinyl graphics company - i can get some made up for the UK cars


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

this is what has been the best so far... 



slippinclutch said:


> I don't even own a B5, but I saw this thread and I was bored, so I made this real quick.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

yay! not selling the car anymore 

damn it looks clean for 146k (without even cleaning it more than vacuuming the carpet) haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

mega clean. like the driving gloves too lol


----------



## laurenceh (Apr 28, 2010)

James Himself said:


> mega clean. like the driving gloves too lol


lol i was thinking the very same thing


----------



## laurenceh (Apr 28, 2010)

lawnferie said:


> this is what has been the best so far...


looks pretty good but black on black won't work great?? what colour you fancy going for? chrome maybe???


----------



## laurenceh (Apr 28, 2010)

and a few more of mine:


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

laurenceh said:


> looks pretty good but black on black won't work great?? what colour you fancy going for? chrome maybe???


thinking just a grey/dark grey outline of everything but keeping it black or something dark, I mean it is the BLACK b5 mafia lol but then again we can take a vote on it, see what the general consensus is, I'm open to anything, it's very easy-going here hahaha there's no major rules or anything, see what looks good i guess? anyone bored? maybe throw around a few different color fab ups in mspaint or w/e you guys use and post up what you think might be interesting


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

James Himself said:


> mega clean. like the driving gloves too lol





laurenceh said:


> lol i was thinking the very same thing


lol thanks


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Stenberg (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## nich.j.anderson (May 18, 2008)

Stupid Sexy Cars


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

Trisha4 said:


>


Sorry you can only apply once


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

lawnferie said:


> Sorry you can only apply once


if she applies 2 times does this mean she is out?:sly:


----------



## Trisha4 (Apr 25, 2010)

lawnferie said:


> Sorry you can only apply once


I was just sharing a picture. my bad. lol.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

wow stenburg, those wheels are sicknasty! what are they?


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

jsquillz said:


> if she applies 2 times does this mean she is out?:sly:





Trisha4 said:


> I was just sharing a picture. my bad. lol.


lol no Justin and don't worry no one gets 'kicked' once they're in. mafia for life.  go ahead and share pics all you want don't let this thread be boring hahaha just try and keep it to at least have one black b5 in there


----------



## Stenberg (Sep 20, 2009)

James Himself said:


> wow stenburg, those wheels are sicknasty! what are they?


Thanx!

Those are zender stern. 17x8,5" offset ~15-20 rolling on 205/40 They seem to be extremly rare 
Sadly they fake split..

I will post some more pic's in the summer tread. 

Hope i'm accepted i the maaafia


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

Stenberg said:


> Thanx!
> 
> Hope i'm accepted i the maaafia


You already are  #52. Got you up there as soon as you applied


----------



## REDGTIMK4 (Apr 2, 2008)

99.5 1.8t Quattro weekend ride and track duty .....









And the daily ( I know not a black B5).....








I enjoy the thread, lots of good pics, lots of nice B5s.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

list updated


----------



## wordtothis (Dec 29, 2006)

david, '99 TQM avant, giac, test pipe, bbs, bilstein & H&R, hid, other stuff 

































(marker lights are now smoked, will get more pics)


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

updated


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

bump for the mafia, been awhile


----------



## jnr90 (Aug 3, 2009)

Jon
Koni Coils, 034 Downpipe, custom catback, forge BOV, Sunset orange pearl Porsche reps


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

diggin the wheel color and choice jnr90 :thumbup:


----------



## jnr90 (Aug 3, 2009)

HaLf3viL said:


> diggin the wheel color and choice jnr90 :thumbup:


thanks man i got the wheels for a steal so i thought i might as well do something to them to have them stand out :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Stenberg said:


> Thanx!
> 
> Those are zender stern. *17x8,5" offset ~15-20* rolling on 205/40 They seem to be extremly rare
> Sadly they fake split..
> ...


are you sure?


----------



## NaIsGay (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

updated 56 members


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

Heres a pic of my hooptie. more to come


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

jnr90 said:


> Jon
> Koni Coils, 034 Downpipe, custom catback, forge BOV, Sunset orange pearl Porsche reps


----------



## jnr90 (Aug 3, 2009)

James Himself said:


>


thanks for the pics from the beach man


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

V DUB'N said:


> Heres a pic of my hooptie. more to come


let's see some pics of that GT3586 HTA


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

here is a shot of the engine bay


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

holy guacamole!


----------



## jnr90 (Aug 3, 2009)

V DUB'N said:


> here is a shot of the engine bay


thats naughty


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

My Avant.
Name: Nick
Location: The Netherlands
Car: 2001 Audi A4 Avant 1.9TDI
Goodies: A6 4.2 Pie plate wheels, KW V1 Coilovers, Brembo + Ferodo brakes, Chipped, Xenon and some little things I probably forgot.


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

jnr90 said:


> thats naughty


its pretty naughty when it hits boost which is only 19psi next im gonna try and double that, in 200km its broken 2 brand new engine mounts, time to replace them with stern mounts hopefully they last longer.
it also sheered 3rd gear with about 50 km with the new setup, now its got a v6 tranny in it which is very interesting on the highway.


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

hey sup


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i absolutely love your avant. i dont even care that it isnt low, it is absolutely perfect

this is pointed at dianick btw


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

haven't been on in awhile. will get list updated as soon as my interwebz stops being weird


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

V DUB'N said:


> its pretty naughty when it hits boost which is only 19psi next im gonna try and double that, in 200km its broken 2 brand new engine mounts, time to replace them with stern mounts hopefully they last longer.
> it also sheered 3rd gear with about 50 km with the new setup, now its got a v6 tranny in it which is very interesting on the highway.


 how much different are the gear ratios in the v6 tranny compared to the 1.8t tranny? pro's/con's


----------



## bisnicks (Jun 25, 2009)

Name: Matt
Car: 01' Audi A4 2.8L Quattro
Goodies: Winter package, stock xenon, bose premium sound system, heated mirrors/ door locks, rs4 grille, not much else yet...


----------



## MkFREE (Feb 25, 2007)

Ill get a pic of my black one...Im in though!


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

gearing is really long in the v6 tranny i went from just under 100mph in 3rd to just over 110mph. 
only reason i went for the v6 tranny was thats all i could find the same day. did'nt get much time with the 1.8 tranny with a bigger turbo.


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Name: Jesse
Location: Ontario
Car: 2000 Audi A4 1.8T
Goodies: APR Stage 1 (stage 2 as soon as I get my APR Cat), FMIC, CIA, H&R Race springs, B5 Avus Rims, USB Charging ports in Center arm rest, Tinted Tails, EViL Spoiler, HID Headlights & Fogs
Random Fact: Its actually Ebony Black Pearl


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Papa_Dios 

Andrew 
01.5 A4 1.8TQ 
D2 Coilovers Hid's and Ultrasport wheels


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

sorry guys been super busy, don't seem to have time at all anymore which i regret especially when I started this and now I'm not updating or keeping up with it.


----------



## Stenberg (Sep 20, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> are you sure?


The size, 100% sure, but the offset, no. I have tryed to messure it but it didnt turn out so exactly 

Why'r asking? Does it seems ****t up?


----------



## cyx (Aug 2, 2007)

any word on stickers or anything? hit me up on any info pm me


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

thread completely died as I had not kept up with it in ages and vortex sort of died on my list of priorities. if anyone wants to pick up the slack and continue on that is more diligent on the forums still let me know


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Name. Derek
Car.2001 2.0tqm
Mods. Go fast stuff. 
Random Fact. I'm in Iraq


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Jsquillz Car is saweet. Im loving the center console idea. And just his car.


----------



## Dramaa (Jun 13, 2010)

Name: Tyler
Location: Minnesota
Car: 1998 Audi A4 1.8T

Goodies: 

LED tails
apr tuned ecu 91 octane
EVOms intercooler
2.5in intercooler piping
test pipe
custom 2.5in exhaust
black forge splitter diverter valve
k&n air filter
ebay short shifter
custom headliner white/black hounds tooth
suede door cards(black)
carbon fiber hood(VIS)


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Since People had been throwing around Ideas for stickers, here is something I whipped up a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dramaa (Jun 13, 2010)

Someone just make a decal so I can throw money at it.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

OntITTech said:


> Since People had been throwing around Ideas for stickers, here is something I whipped up a few minutes ago.


 
Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Brujo (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Dramaa (Jun 13, 2010)

sixfiveoh said:


> hey sup


 

Love this car.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Damn this died


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

Whats up Just got my B5 yesterday not the first in the fam...


----------



## SDSkim (Sep 21, 2010)

what fronts are those?


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

when you say fronts you mean? its 3a.m im shot lool :screwy:


----------



## SDSkim (Sep 21, 2010)

the headlights


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

i think s4 lights but i could be wrong


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

Those headlights appear to be clear cornered facelift 1 piece.


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

tyler.. thanks buddy!!


----------



## dedbeatrk (Sep 20, 2010)

cant wait to join, just got my a4 last week should get it back from the shop later this week


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

Shop?? whats you have to get done?


----------



## dedbeatrk (Sep 20, 2010)

i got it at a auction so a bunch of things, the brakes were rusted to **** so gettin a whole new brake set but besides that just minor things like missing bolts here and there.


----------



## dedbeatrk (Sep 20, 2010)

woot ready to go


----------



## GabeRossi (Sep 4, 2009)

Does Volcano Black count?? lol
Here's a pic of my B5 with it's old engine/turbo setup


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

GabeRossi said:


> Does Volcano Black count?? lol
> Here's a pic of my B5 with it's old engine/turbo setup



size wheels?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## GabeRossi (Sep 4, 2009)

They are 18x8 ET35 Team Dynamic pro race 1.3


----------



## westd1 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Heres My B5 Avant..*









01.5 1.8TQ Tip Sport, Bilstein/H&R's, Titanium package 18's/Zenon kits for Headlights and Fogs. Thats it so far, just trying to get all the maintenance stuff out of the way first.


----------



## topdeadcenter (Mar 23, 2010)

The Daily.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

What rims are those ^^^ you have anymore pics?


----------



## CJH (Oct 20, 2009)

I dont have a clear pic of my Audi. I will take a better one later but I wanted to post. Here is my drift car, with my audi in the back.


----------



## topdeadcenter (Mar 23, 2010)

meloman said:


> What rims are those ^^^ you have anymore pics?


I know they're made by Ronal, but I don't know what model. They came with the car when I bought it.
Heres a better angle, maybe someone can identify them....


----------



## GabeRossi (Sep 4, 2009)

cars looking good^


----------



## juliaaaaxox (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## polski (Aug 31, 2008)

Name: Oli
Goodies: giac k03, fx400/lwfw, 2.5" turbo back straight to 14815 and some more
Random fact: I am the 7th owner of the car :/ (not a good thing lol)


----------



## CPR8 (Oct 25, 2010)

Name: Clayson
Car: 1997 A4 2.8 Quattro

Goodies: Have an RS4 Grille

Random Fact: I live, basically, in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Keep this alive.


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

I wish my b5 was black 
my D2 is though 

:beer:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

DONT FORGET ME


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

from a local meet last nite, theres more pics just not uploaded


----------



## conbotx (Jan 20, 2011)

*B5 Pride*

Name: Connor
Car: 2001 A4 1.8t
Goodies: 2 12" pioneers and all pioneer system. 17" BBS Audi Rims, H7 HID Lights

Random Fact: Redbull decals everywhere.


----------



## DubsnInk (Feb 16, 2010)

BLK1.8Turbo said:


> My old A4 , now sold


OMG i would never sell this beauty


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Name: Alex
Car: 99.5 1.8TQM
Goodies: Slow Restoration of every aspect of the car, ST coilovers
Random Fact: I'm kind of a smartass


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

can i playz?
car:98 1.8t 5 speed quattro terra cotta guts
goodies: coils cc wheels hids testpipe borla
fact:i build race cars 








ill re post when i get these hoes on


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes please I was looking into getting those from ECS. 18s? And are you going to run spacers?


----------



## NPelletier (Feb 1, 2011)

Name: Norm
Car: getting a 99 A4 2.8 tomorrow
Goodies: not sure haha
Random fact: ive only ever owned american cars

i dont have pics yet but i threw this together. i loved this pic so i made a logo for the thread with it.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

yea pops need to buy tires tho first  weather blows in ct also


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

oooo sorry to hear that. If it makes you feel any better I'm in Florida


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

lucky u weve been having higher temps past couple days got up to a whooping 48 degrees


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

48? I wish. Up here in Ontario its 5, and with the windchill its -4


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

mauahah thats gotta be rough


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

and they are calling for even colder temps tonight 

I wanted to get my car washed this weekend, but I don't want a popsicle.


wow, great deal for anyone looking for a new bellypan

http://www.euroaddiction.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5307


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

Good call!


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Really good deal. Too bad the deadline is tommorrow lol.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ya ino idk if i shuld pull the triggeed 2 axles soon n my wheel bearing startin to get noisy


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Its 30% off. Its about $200 and change for a $300 Skidplate LOL Cheaper than replacement Plastic OE ones at that price.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

fack it...axlles arent thaaaaat bad muaha


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Just Make Note of the note in the First post and put in that its part of the EA Group Buy and Put your Nick in the addition information field when you order and PM Me the order number so I can add it to the list if you guys are interested.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ordered saved myself 30% cheeeya


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Well I am going true Black B5 Mafia when I get mine. I have a can of Ebony Black Pearl sitting here waiting to be used, and my Bellypan is going to get it 

I think its going to be about a 5:5:2 mix of Paint:hardener:thinner so it won't scratch easily


----------



## ecron29 (Jun 6, 2010)

Name: Eric 
Year: 2000 2.8 Q
The Goods: Resonator delete and a Magnaflow exhaust
Random Fact: Im colorblind


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

ecron29 said:


> Name: Eric
> Year: 2000 2.8 Q
> The Goods: Resonator delete and a Magnaflow exhaust
> Random Fact: Im colorblind


:thumbdown::banghead:


----------



## GabeRossi (Sep 4, 2009)

B5 BAT PTE5857 Precision 600hp core JE Pistons
































found this on facebook, dont know why they took a picture of the one rim that has a small amount of curb rash lol...


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## laurenceh (Apr 28, 2010)

update on mine......



















merc wheels fitted
Ko4 turbo conversion
forge 007p
RS4 front grille
Custom re-map
carbon trimmed b pillars
custom light spoke rear clusters
sterio gear fitted 

lovin my B5.5............still looking longingly at S4's tho


----------



## isoccer247 (Mar 22, 2011)

here's mine... want to lower it but we get way to much snow i think  
changing all chrome in summer. only 98k original miles!!!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

might be joining this group friday


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

isoccer247 said:


> here's mine... want to lower it but we get way to much snow i think


 Unless your getting more than 110cm (44") of snow in 48 hours, Slam it to the ground. Our record this year was 110cm over 48hours, and 200cm (78") in 5 days. I was plowing through snow that was up to the window sill of mine without issue. 

It's Dropped 2" on H&R Race Springs, with General Altimax Arctic tires on, but it make it through without a single problem.


----------



## isoccer247 (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks... im looking into springs now...


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

dont mind me mean muggin ..spacers r goin on sunday and dialing that ish in


----------



## Groundscraper (Dec 8, 2009)

Does mine qualify?


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^ Sure does. Very nice. Not too many Black B5 Avant's Around. Looks nice


----------



## bellabambina (Mar 21, 2011)

would put mine up but cant its asking for a url and not sure how to do it


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

dammnnnit misssed the group buy for the skid plate! anyway to still get it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

derekb727 said:


> dammnnnit misssed the group buy for the skid plate! anyway to still get it?


 i wish i could get the skid play too. I'd be down to try to get it.


----------



## m_haiser (Sep 5, 2010)

Name: Mike 
Year: 2001 1.8T QM 
The Goods: Airbox mod, 710n, cc mod, and test pipe 
Random Fact: I'm in the US Army 









Shot at 2011-10-08 
excuse the hideous wheels PO installed them.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

m_haiser said:


> Name: Mike
> Year: 2001 1.8T QM
> The Goods: Airbox mod and TP on the way.
> Random Fact: I'm in the US Army
> ...


 Where are you stationed? or are you reserve or guard?


----------



## m_haiser (Sep 5, 2010)

Joint Base Lewis McChord, WA


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Unfortunately unless we can get another 50+ guys together on a group buy I doubt we will see prices like that again. 

I need some opinions guys/gals 
I am in the midst of re-doing my Avus' as I curbed the one last summer. They have brand new Khumo ECS tires on them, with less than 800KM on them (Paid over $1300 for the rubber in October last year) 

A friend of mine is looking to get some cash together, so he is looking to sell his rims for cheap. Normally I am not a huge fan of chrome or of non-OE(+) rims, but I am thinking I am liking these. 

My other issue is that I put a huge amount of mileage on my A4 every year (50-60,000KM) so ride quality is a concern as well. 

What do you guys think? 


















My current rims beside the new ones 









and my current summer setup for reference


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

They look alright.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i can oficially join this now 

name: jim 
year: 1999.5 quattro 5spd 1.8t 
good: totally stock


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

joining the black b5 mafia in 2 days with a 96 a4 v6 quattro


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

OntITTech said:


> Unfortunately unless we can get another 50+ guys together on a group buy I doubt we will see prices like that again.


Well lets see if we can get some more group buys together or something. I think i will make a thread to get a list together and go from there. Input? well just go to the thread that i am about to make


----------



## bellabambina (Mar 21, 2011)

*2000 Audi A4 1.8T*


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

only pic i have for now of myne


----------



## GabeRossi (Sep 4, 2009)

headlights are depo ecode black housing


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

i am in love!


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

angel eyes:facepalm: sorry gabe u did everything right but that..








sorry all the others are coppywritten?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

NOT angel eyes...


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Geoff, unless you painted your B5 in the last day GTFO LOL J/K I can't wait to see your ride this year


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

hahaha, I ALWAYS browse! This season should be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Guys. Gruvenparts has finally gotten their new Adjustable upper control arms in. 

Check em out http://gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=408&category_id=60

We are looking to get a Group Buy going, so tell your friends/neighbors/dog.
If we get 20 Orders together they will knock another $50 off the price, making these $350 Control arms!

PM Me for info


----------



## GabeRossi (Sep 4, 2009)

dude its not angel eyes...they are depo's, its the light angle...if you read my build you will see i dont have angel eyes


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

well it looks like it sorry


----------



## GabeRossi (Sep 4, 2009)

i understand I can see where you see the ring...that was the brightest day all year and i was on a white driveway in front of a white house so light was reflecting everywhere.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ya sorry when i looked at it closer i could tell but my b lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

OntITTech said:


> Hey Guys. Gruvenparts has finally gotten their new Adjustable upper control arms in.
> 
> Check em out http://gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=408&category_id=60
> 
> ...


I knew I looked in here for a reason, PM sent.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

well after an hour and a half wrestling with my damn OE lock nuts, and 45 min with a torch, the shop finally managed to get it off so I could get my new rims on.....










She needs a good wash and wax now


----------



## birdchestef (Feb 27, 2010)

heres my b5

Name:Craig
Location: long lsland NY
Vehical: 98 A4 1.8TQM terra cotta guts 
random fact: this is my first audi,awd,turbo car =)





















dont playa hate the string lol i couldnt think of anything good to hang =)

need to drop it too :banghead:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## henrixio (Apr 14, 2011)

bronz that looks so sick..:thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

x2


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

Just picked this up today


----------



## GabeRossi (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

bronz said:


>


any more angles?


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

gallhue said:


> any more angles?


yes in here

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4323596-bronz-s-timeline


----------



## ecron29 (Jun 6, 2010)

Got some money so I spoiled myself


----------



## mwhite300zx (Sep 9, 2008)

Was hoping I could join the mafia. Please excuse the busted front end. (Black marks part of a dramatization).


----------



## Jose'sB5 (Jul 28, 2010)

*I Can Finally be part of the Black Mafia....*

Name: Jose 
Car: 1996 A4Q 5Speed 
Goodies: facelift tails and headlights, added foglights, 17" mille miglia wheels, H&R Springs sport suspension,. 
currently working on polishing intake plenum. 

Here's my 4X4 when i first got it: 









here's how she looks like now after a few mods and stuff:


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Can't believe this is still alive haha glad to see people still interested  I've been basically non existent since I've been abroad in Germany for the past 7months. I'll go through and add everyone hopefully get it up to date again!


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I just went through everything and caught up. We're at 90 strong! WOW 

Anybody still around? There's a bunch of designs for logo's/stickers and I think seeing its a democracy we can vote on it, I'm not going to be a dictator. I'll go through and repost all the designs here and then just pick an option with the according number, the one with the most votes will take the prize. I think we've got enough designs to pick from so don't think we need to be making any more. 

Let's actually get this done haha


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

dustinsonger said:


> #1





4Rings v2.0 said:


> #2





Trisha4 said:


> #3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trisha4 said:


> #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...





slippinclutch said:


> #9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #10 Was a repeat 



OntITTech said:


> #11





Brujo said:


> #12





NPelletier said:


> #13 (the logo on the pic)


 ^ Can you get that logo out I'm assuming in case we want just the logo?


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Glad to see you're back haha. #8 has my vote


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

WB  #8's got my vote too


----------



## Jose'sB5 (Jul 28, 2010)

I also like #8 but prefer the "B5" to be the same font as "Mafia"


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

I tried that when I did up mine and it looked a little off. I wanted to find the Audi Font set to use, but they want $60 for the license for the fonts. :screwy:


----------



## Big~Kenny (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Kinda makes me want to put my Avus' back on....

Looks good


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome back Adam... #4 looks good to me but i could see putting #8 on my car.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Reposting so people don't have to go through pages:
Count is currently:
4 votes for # 8
1 for # 4

And here's the contestants:



dustinsonger said:


> #1





4Rings v2.0 said:


> #2





Trisha4 said:


> #3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trisha4 said:


> #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...





slippinclutch said:


> #9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#10 Was a repeat



OntITTech said:


> #11





Brujo said:


> #12





NPelletier said:


> #13 (the logo on the pic)


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

my car just got some S parts freshly painted will throw pics up soon


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

that's it? only 5 votes.... this is never gonna work out if people don't chime in...i'll make an executive decision if I have to and we'll go with the majority vote let's say by the end of the month (2 weeks sounds about good) If people don't respond/vote by then they aren't going to at all anyways...

So far its still standing so:

4 votes for # 8
1 for # 4


----------



## cyx (Aug 2, 2007)

8


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

#8 if the fonts matched


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

6 votes for # 8
1 for # 4


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

9 and 12 get my vote....if i had to choose between em id go with 12


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

6 votes for # 8
1 for # 4 
1 for # 9
1.5 for # 12


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

Like #13

Oh and updated pic right after the wheels went on...still working on the stance :thumbup:


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

Exacty how my car looks minus the porshe wheels, i spy fmic , Need to clear those corners on the headlight though my .02


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

Teaser, need new lug nuts


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

6 votes for # 8
1 for # 4
1 for # 9
1.5 for # 12 
1 for # 13


----------



## the_lead_factor (May 17, 2011)

*56k, go away*

2000 a4 2.8 30v

K&N intake, resonator and cat delete, euro lights, looking into putting a single gt28


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

the_lead_factor said:


> 2000 a4 2.8 30v
> 
> K&N intake, resonator and cat delete, euro lights, looking into putting a single gt28
> 
> ...


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Fleabay Angel Eyes with ECode Projector cutoffs


----------



## the_lead_factor (May 17, 2011)

> Fleabay Angel Eyes with ECode Projector cutoffs


"euro-spec", clear corners 

I left the top of the airbox on, didn't like the vacuum hose hanging there. i'll take pics of it later on. 

i'm talking to a few machine shops about fabricating exhaust manifolds and a y pipe to join them to a single turbo inlet. i should have enough space but i haven't decided on an ecu yet. I'm gonna have greg at SSP tune it, probably around 10-12 psi spiking at 13-14.

anyone have any suggestions on skirts?


----------



## the_lead_factor (May 17, 2011)




----------



## mschneidie (Apr 8, 2011)

*my B5*

Name: Marc S. 
Car: 2001 1.8Tqm 
Goodies: GIAC chip, milltek exhaust, fmic, airbox mod
Random fact: Needs MOAR low.


----------



## CalgaryDub (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll keep whoring this photo until I get some new ones :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^ I, for one, do not mind. :beer:


----------



## hi_centered (Aug 20, 2005)

Room for a black guy in a black b5?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

^^^ what's the suspension setup?


----------



## hi_centered (Aug 20, 2005)

derekb727 said:


> ^^^ what's the suspension setup?



K-Sport coils. The fronts all the way down, probably gonna remove 2 of the perch collars to bring it down.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Would have thought k sports went lower than that


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

we're at 95 members. going to stretch the voting on the logo since we got some new guys here, voting stands as follows:
6 votes for # 8
1 for # 4
1 for # 9
1.5 for # 12
1 for # 13


----------



## hi_centered (Aug 20, 2005)

I vote #8


Yea I thought they would have gone lower too... but if I take out 2 of the 3 collars it should be fine


----------



## juliaaaaxox (Aug 18, 2010)

#8!


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

8 votes for # 8
1 for # 4
1 for # 9
1.5 for # 12
1 for # 13


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

thepirate said:


> I'll keep whoring this photo until I get some new ones :laugh:


I wanna do naughty things to this car.


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

My black whore

(needs a front valence if anyone has one laying around)


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

good god does this make me miss my black car.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

seeing as there's a great majority vote for #8 I think this one wins: 










I believe there was a consensus that the font's needed to be the same? Which one should be the font? the top or bottom?


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

After playing around with the Fonts a bit I think it should be left alone as it stands right now, as the "B" and the "5" in that font look a little silly, and takes away from it IMO


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

top one looks the best :thumbup:


----------



## Evil_GTIGuy (Jun 28, 2011)

Sean 
2000 1.8t (ATW) 
Stock (for now)


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

top one


----------



## dustinsonger (Jan 31, 2010)

i think the original # 8 is the best with the different fonts.... that font makes just a b and a 5 look ridiculous.


----------



## Jose'sB5 (Jul 28, 2010)

thinking about it, the original looks best.


----------



## hi_centered (Aug 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

original is way better


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

recent front upgrade of mine...


----------



## Jose'sB5 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just updated my ride with B6 S4 Wheels and H&R Spacers, 8mm front 10mm rear. 

Old Wheels: 









New Wheels:


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

99 avant 1.8t 
thomas a.k.a. Lucky 










my early 99.. lifted face..PC-16....oem RS4 grill, H&R ultra lows...bosal cat back...s4 brakes with alum uprights, and groceries


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

SmokeTheRear said:


> recent front upgrade of mine...


 I like this


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks bro, coils came in yesterday hopefully aftewr this huricane b.s ill slap them on


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

got some chrome mirrors for my 96...waitin for my euro plate front mount to arrive in the mail...and coils/wheels soon for my black beauty


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Jose'sB5 said:


> Just updated my ride with B6 S4 Wheels and H&R Spacers, 8mm front 10mm rear.


 Those are clean, stance looks good. Whats the suspension setup?


----------



## Dramaa (Jun 13, 2010)

#8


----------



## Jose'sB5 (Jul 28, 2010)

derekb727 said:


> Those are clean, stance looks good. Whats the suspension setup?


 I'll be happy to tell you. H&R race springs and sport shocks, H&R 8mm front spacer and 10mm rear spacer, 18" B6 S4 wheel, tire size is 225/40/18. without spacers the car would not even move because it would hit the uprights. i had this happen at the tire place and ended up putting my old wheels back on until i got the spacers. 

glad you like my ride.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Jose'sB5 said:


> I'll be happy to tell you. H&R race springs and *sport shocks*, H&R 8mm front spacer and 10mm rear spacer, 18" B6 S4 wheel, tire size is 225/40/18. without spacers the car would not even move because it would hit the uprights. i had this happen at the tire place and ended up putting my old wheels back on until i got the spacers.
> 
> glad you like my ride.


 OEM Sport shocks or H&R sport shocks?


----------



## Jose'sB5 (Jul 28, 2010)

derekb727 said:


> OEM Sport shocks or H&R sport shocks?


 OEM (B5 S4 shocks)


----------



## D-R3K (Jul 9, 2008)

*my B5*

01 1.8t qt 

Derek 
not much done to my a4 yet (just got it like 2 weeks ago) but it has 18in enkei rims, greddy dv, and turbo timer, 





















Decided to do the corners today.. it was'nt as hard as expected


----------



## pontingroy (Aug 30, 2011)

As per my opinion the audi is the best car And This is the best use for the mafia and I love that car. This car is look awesome .


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Name:Scott
Car:98 a4 2.8qm
Goodies:coils





























ouch


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

damn son what happened in that last picture??
this thread is awesome because i have one with those b6 s4 rims and always wondered what they would look like white, and also what size spacers would be perfect :thumbup:


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

hit the oilpan coming into Caraba's. Skid plate is in the works. I love the white but it's a bitch to keep clean. I wipe my wheels down at least once a day. I'm gonna run 15mm front and 20mm rear spacers when I get a set. Should set the wheels flush.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

stunner247 said:


> Gunnar
> 98 2.0TQ
> Goodies: To much to list


what front grill is this?


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

*I'll join the crew*

Name: Brent 
Car: 01 1.8tQ


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

*She can be are mascot*


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

haha the hobo pic....classic


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

lmfao :laugh: can i join black mafia? ill post pics but, my wheel gap is something to laugh at :banghead:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

i think her saddle bags were touching your car.....:thumbdown:


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

OntITTech said:


> After playing around with the Fonts a bit I think it should be left alone as it stands right now, as the "B" and the "5" in that font look a little silly, and takes away from it IMO


SICK!!! i want sticker!!! RIGHT NOW!!! :wave:


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Audiquattro337 said:


> lmfao :laugh: can i join black mafia? ill post pics but, my wheel gap is something to laugh at :banghead:


Unless Your running S4 Struts, Springs on a 1.8T then Wheelgap isn't bad. otherwise you look like this...










But Now thanks to a set of H&R Race springs I look like this.


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

gallhue said:


> what front grill is this?


Just one I got off of Ebay a long time ago, don't remember what brand.

newer pic


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

looks similar to this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/96-01-AUDI-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## bc_awd_98 (Aug 30, 2011)

my 98.8 1.8t qtm ko4


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

*How do the new wheels look*


----------



## Audi_a4_ (Jan 25, 2012)

Will post a pic of mine tomorrow


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

^^^ those look sick

New iC mounted 










Need to get the S4 bumper on


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

That's next for me too


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

brealgli said:


> That's next for me too


I've got one. Just have to trim the rebar some and put it back on


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

Derek who makes that cooler? I want it!!!! p.s the car is looking good!!!


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

V DUB'N said:


> Derek who makes that cooler? I want it!!!! p.s the car is looking good!!!


It's and Apexi! I will get you numbers on it. It's made for a supra I do know that!!!


----------



## bc_awd_98 (Aug 30, 2011)

Wish i didnt sell my greddy fmic.... retail is 1200$ on it. But wut ever. Love the fmic


----------



## Audi_a4_ (Jan 25, 2012)

derekb727 said:


> ^^^ those look sick
> 
> New iC mounted
> 
> ...


What fmic is that?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Read up 2 posts


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

What color should I paint my wheels


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ This color:


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

not many avants out there?/


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

stunner247 said:


> Just one I got off of Ebay a long time ago, don't remember what brand.
> 
> newer pic


how did u get yours to work with the hood latch?


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

gallhue said:


> how did u get yours to work with the hood latch?


I just took the plastic piece off the end and bent/readjusted to sit behind the grill. I just reach up under the bottom of the grill pop it open. word of warning though...if you dont bend it right it can damage your ac condensor when you close the hood :banghead: so take the time to get it right.


----------



## jaystacks (Dec 12, 2010)

Joining the black mafia volcano style.


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

stunner247 said:


> I just took the plastic piece off the end and bent/readjusted to sit behind the grill. I just reach up under the bottom of the grill pop it open. word of warning though...if you dont bend it right it can damage your ac condensor when you close the hood :banghead: so take the time to get it right.


Sweet, Im thinking about selling my rs4 grill and putting this one on. It's really grown on me :laugh: Whats the style of this grill to be exact? Car looks great btw:beer:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/catalog/product_detail.php?default_product=359 :sly:


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

Name: Mark
Car : 2001 1.8TQTM 
The goods: 8000k HID, clear corner mod, sport spring for now, DV, intake custom heat shield, 3" test pipe, LED back up and tag lights, ARP Tune, podi boost G,the list goes on:laugh: 































Add on


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

Finally got around to washing the car today first time this year....


----------



## dockim23 (Aug 2, 2011)

*very basic*


----------



## audiurleeg (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

This is me, rollers thanks to Ryan- fuknrwdb5
99.5 1.8TQM
C.Tapp tuned, full borla cat back, cat delete, VDO boost/vac gauge, forge DV 007, cold air/short ram filter neuspeed race springs, S4's
Depo black housings with amber corners w d2s 6k's
Full leather swap from 2.8
Stg 3, 6 puck (sprung hub) chromo lite flywheel 16lb
Addco 22mm rear bar
New beetle sunglasses holder
Three spoke sport wheel swapped in
Thanks, pat lynch


----------



## amarch16 (Feb 28, 2012)

Gotta start somewhere. Gotta love working with a senior year budget. Slow and steady...


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^^ Someones running S4 suspension on a 1.8 LOL (Trust me I know from experience) :laugh:


----------



## amarch16 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nah, stock right now. Gonna be on racelands soon


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow that's some serious gapage for stock. What's the size/profile on the tires?


----------



## amarch16 (Feb 28, 2012)

235/45 17


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

serious gap because it's a stock height b5... hahahaha


----------



## amarch16 (Feb 28, 2012)

No actually it's a monster truck soo...
Hahaha but yeah, I'm dropping it ASAP. If I didn't buy everything for it myself I'd be embarrassed but since I do...


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

might be switching up to nogaro


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

IMG_3323 by M.M Photography2012, on Flickr


IMG_3324 by M.M Photography2012, on Flickr


IMG_3331 by M.M Photography2012, on Flickr


IMG_3336 by M.M Photography2012, on Flickr


IMG_3357 by M.M Photography2012, on Flickr

A few before she was sold :banghead:


----------



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

has anyone got ordered any black b5 mafia stickers yet?


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

didnt know any were made


----------



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

i ment did anybody make any yet?


----------



## gti erick (Mar 9, 2008)

name: Erick 
Car: 98 2.8q 
Mods: 2.5" from catback to a magnaflow, blacked out tails and headlights, a6 2.7 bbs wheels not mounted yet.


----------



## dgirouard39 (Dec 11, 2009)

nameerrick 
Car: 99.5 1.8t 
mods: wont tell


----------



## mdfmk (Apr 10, 2009)

volcano's welcome? if so ill toss some pics up. i also dig #8:thumbup:


----------



## neithercomic79 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Her name is Stacy*

Name: Tyler M.
Mods: Magnaflow muffler, straight pipe exhaust, brand new hand built engine by me with only 3k miles on it, 15% tint, custom Audi center caps for wheels, smoked rear and front lights, yellow fogs, blacked out trim, debadged boot, yellow brakes, lip spoiler, euro plate 
More info: everything done to this car was done by me and my dad, never seen a shop. Engine was completely rebuilt by me, exhaust was all done by me





Her and her cousin (my dad's 700hp e55 amg kleeman stage 3)


Back when she had her plasti dipped white fender that I did sharpie art on


How she sits during the winter


----------

